# Death



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

You're mortal. How does that make you feel?


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

It's a bit humbling, for someone like me who has long-held the illusion of invincibility.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice. Im glad i wont see the end of the world!


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Like I have a problem that needs solving but uncertain if I can actually solve it.

So kind of somewhere between angry and scared.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Scared because I know I don't have all the time in the world to do what I want. I fear growing old more than death, for that reason.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not that afraid of death, I'm more like.. curious of what'll happen next. A little excited, too. I like the idea of this life being more of a warm up for whatever's next.

I'm more afraid of growing old, slowly losing my abilities until I'm crippled in a chair, barely able to interact with the environment around me, needing excruciating effort to get up and take a few steps. That terrifies me much more than death ever will.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

Ego suggests that I be ashamed of my mortal standards and strive towards making something that will outlast me. Children, ideas, architecture, investments, something (or someone). 

After reaching my own consensus on myself I realize that I'm glad as well. I'm glad because my limited lifespan means I can choose to lengthen or shorten my lifespan and take risks and do what I want to with my life for now. I can choose to risk my life walking in a bad neighborhood or by attempting to kill myself. I can choose to make healthy choices and preserve my human genes as well as ensure another intelligent human being on the planet by reproducing with adequate circumstance.. ... I realize that I have some amount of time between now and the endgame we'll be faced with. In this world of manipulation some people do make their way through the cracks - like water. 

I think I'm scared to die. I also don't control all factors around me.. And never will.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

You won't know you're mortal until you die. I admit it is very improbable that you are immortal, but you can't know for sure you aren't.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

Absolutely terrified. But you can't think about something like that forever, and so instead of coming to some sort of acceptance of the fact that my consciousness is not permanent I just ignore it until my continued consciousness is threatened in some way or someone brings it up in a conversation.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

I can not fear death. How can I be afraid of something that I do not know? Fearing the unknown is impossible. You are not afraid of death, you are afraid of the things that are related to death. You might be afraid that you are in pain when you are dying and so you fear pain, you might be afraid that you haven't done your best enough as a parent, you might be afraid that there might not be an afterlife so afterlife is in relation to life and so you fear life. As you can see, death is always in relation to the known and it is the known that you are afraid of. So when you say that you fear death, you are actually saying that you fear life.


----------



## Johnston (Dec 16, 2012)

It makes me feel frustrated, frightened, puzzled and curious at the same time:

- frustrated as there is something within me screaming "live on, I want to live on anyway!" at the thought of dying,
- frightened, just instinctively, no deeper thought about this, it's located at the very low-level,
- puzzled, because I don't remember "not being" before "being" (before I was born), so how is it "not to be" after "being"?
- curious of what exactly death (as an inevitable human experience) is.

I've read a few scary stories told by people about their near-death experiences and they really woke up these feelings in me.


----------



## stoicBrit (Jun 10, 2012)

I suppose I wounder whether my passing will be long,painful and result in a short life span or will I die quietly in my bed at the good old age of 80+. I don't think it's when I'm going to die but how I'm going to die that is my biggest issue.I also have this seance of nihilistic dread that I will have a short,and uneventful life that will signify nothing,like the 'walking shadow' Shakespeare refers to in 'Macbeth'.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Honestly, I don't know. I can't quite wrap my head around not being alive. I've been strongly pondering that, too, ever since I became seriously ill. Sometimes I think it scares me, sometimes I'm completely detached from it. It kinda creeps me out to think about my body rotting away somewhere, and I kind of wonder how it will happen. Existentially, I guess I just kind of wonder what I'm going to miss after I'm gone, and what will happen to my consciousness.

I wish I didn't have to go through with dying, because if you think about it, most ways of dying sound incredibly awful. Still, if given the choice, I'd prefer to live a shorter, better life than a long, boring life that ends in failing health, cancer, heart problems, arthritis, and all the benefits of old age. 

I'm not planning on living past my mid-50s anyway, so I guess part of me has already accepted death.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I feel very "meh" about the whole thing. It probably wont anger me up until the moment that I do die. And I want to die in my sleep. Thats bullshit. I want to dramatically take my last breath after leaving a very ominous message to those present. The whole "I....I never got to tell you the truth about your father.." *dies*. That person would spend their whole life trying to figure out what truth I was alluding to.:laughing:


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

The thing I hate about death, is that it is such a big taboo...Even though it is absolutly natural thing, people don't talk about it. When someone starts to talk about death, the reactions are often negative like "Why do you talk about something so bad?" ... Death is not bad, it is nature, I think we should more talkt about it, so we all would feel much less scared and much more comfortable with it, than we are now. I am afraid of what will heappen, but also I find death mysterious and interesting and I am corious abou it.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

I am not scared of death - but I am shit scared of suffering and pain. I would avoid with all my strengths a long and slowly death!


----------



## Shadowlight (Dec 12, 2012)

It's inevitable and unavoidable. I've always been ready for it to come any day and in any way. So, one day my eyes will close forever and I will not exist anymore. Oh well. Yeah .. I am concerned about my loved ones and wonder if they'll move on or not. That's something I plan to discuss with them eventually anyways.


----------



## Tetsonot (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm not afraid of death. It's just the end of a life and it happens to every living thing. It's nothing that eventful that we need to get all worked up about.

I do not, however, want to grow old. Ideally, I'd sort of plateau somewhere in my 20s and be that age for 20 or 30 more years and then die dramatically. One of those people that leaves behind some kind of mystery that people wonder about for years. But, seriously, as soon as my eyes and my knees and my back start to go, and I'm unable to do the things I want, I'm out. Death is a much better option than living to be eighty years old and stuck in a wheelchair, constantly forgetting things, and then dying of cancer. I pity the rock stars who only lived to be 27 far less than I pity the ones who had to live to be 70.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Death is not an unknown, it's the only thing you are guaranteed once you're born. So I just accept the inevitable, even though I don't know when it's coming.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

It makes me happy. It makes me see this suffering as phase to something else. That I can see an end to it all makes me thankful for what I have, and people I were lucky to meet. Hopefully I'll be able to make the best of it, and considering how much worse I could have had it in every regard makes me cherish the small things in life. I don't want to be immortal, that would be a terrible fate, because what do you really live for, if not to die?


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm not convinced.

Just because things have always been a certain way, doesn't mean that's the only way they can be!


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

It makes my regrets less relevant!


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

It's bittersweet; I don't want to see things get worse or see the world so I'm kinda relieved but at the same time I don't want people around me to suffer or grow old. I tend to worry about what actually happens and how no one will ever always be there :s


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Comforted. 

There will be no loose ends. Everything will come to a clean close, no matter how I die. I will live and experience life, and then I will die. It makes our seemingly meaningless life feel like it has more of a purpose. We will be born, we will do something, and then we will die. We will be unable to see everything, but that only allows us to capitalize further on the now. If we were to live on forever, then I imagine many of us would stop caring so much. Perhaps, the end of wars would come with introduction of apathy, but then so goes passion.

I am mortal. I am human capsule of life. I have definition and a purpose.

Also, I choose not fear that which is impossibly knowable aka what happens we die. Of all the things I could worry and do about, that is certainly not going to be one of them.


----------



## Dark Red (Nov 17, 2012)

I am deluded for thinking I am invincible. I feel like one day life itself will ring me dry. I still feel like I will live even in death. If I have a change my fate then I will do whatever I can to make myself least afraid of death. I have always been fascinated with death, almost obsessed. In almost every situation I think of the extremes it could have that could kill or drive a person to their madness. 

I don't look at myself like a mortal. I see myself trapped for the time being...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 26, 2010)

I think that thinking about it so much and having tried giving myself over to it have ultimately made me more fearless, yet detached from life. I feel more distance and time between most situations, people and myself. I feel things deeply and intensely, but most of my life I observe quietly and contemplate rather than live in the moment. I can do so occasionally, but I get tired exerting myself and being so generous with my energy when no one really gets it and I'm still alone. I go between feeling very passionately about things to feeling nothing at all. I'm pushing myself more in the passionate direction because it is going to make my life more exciting, impacting, connected (I hope (I think)) and fulfilling, but I don't believe in the world my peers do. I am passionate about expressing and sharing human experience, but this is art. I make art to survive. A greater meaning doesn't ever last long. I never know how I feel about people who are caught up in their own experiences and only see existence in terms of human perspective or personal history and don't feel, much less explore the bleakness that surrounds it all. I will always come home to empty feeling, silence hovering over all of the world's noise, the hollowness of life so cutting and apparent, humanity a strange ghost. I like to think that in many ways we're just another world or universe ourselves playing out the one we find ourselves in. I can be okay with playing my role in this light, but I still get irritated by how ignorant, greedy and self-obsessed people are, confusing themselves for gods when they're only actors on a stage.


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

A bit nervous about death, but glad there is an end and it makes you glad to be alive now. In a way, it gives life and time meaning.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

chimeric said:


> You're mortal. How does that make you feel?


The idea of not existing scares me. But at the same time, what's to be scared of? I accept it as a part of life and only hope that my life is long and full.


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

chimeric said:


> You're mortal. How does that make you feel?


Seems like someone is trying to troll... We are coming upon an age where mortality won't be an issue. The more difficult and unsettling thing is that no one and nothing is truly invincible.

Mortal entails dying by old age...


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

CataclysmSolace said:


> Seems like someone is trying to troll... We are coming upon an age where mortality won't be an issue. The more difficult and unsettling thing is that no one and nothing is truly invincible.
> 
> Mortal entails dying by old age...


Not trolling. Are you talking about people's words living on on the internet, or something else?

Whatever the case, while I'm sure it's an interesting side point (not sarcasm), your physical body _will_ most likely die. I'm curious about people's feelings/thoughts about that, both because it's an interesting topic and because there might be some interesting Enneagram-related patterns.


----------



## surra (Oct 1, 2012)

Makes me feel small, death is strange. I fear life more than death sometimes. Death doesn't scare me though, it never really has. But it has puzzled me too much in the past, now I know better.


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

Mortal, meaning my life will be over. But what is "life," and what is "over"? So it doesn't scare me, except for the pain that may accompany my being before everything is "over."


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Can't change it, I guess.

I don't usually worry about it. Sometimes I have moments where I really comprehend the fact that I'll be dead someday and the possibility of eternal oblivion, and that sucks until I get my mind off of it.


----------



## Sniper (Jul 27, 2012)

it puts a time limit on all you can accomplish. It pisses me off. You have only once chance to pursue a course, no time for further knowledge and growth.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> *I am not scared of death* - but I am shit *scared of suffering and pain*. I would avoid with all my strengths a long and slowly death!


I agree ;-) I am NOT scared of my own death. I would like to be able to look death straight in the eye, without even blinking

When I think of my daughter and/or my best friend dying, that is when I REACT in a very depressed way. I can NOT stop crying!!!

I want to take all of the PAIN and SUFFERING away from them in life and death, no matter what it is.

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

Like "going out with a bang" is not necessarily the best way to die where I come from.


----------



## Umber (Jun 17, 2012)

You cannot destroy what does not exist.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Death is comforting. I genuinely look forward to it. The thought of not being in control of my own death, though, is terrifying.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Drewbie said:


> Death is comforting. I genuinely look forward to it. The thought of not being in control of my own death, though, is terrifying.


You are in control if you want to be.

You can choose to die at any moment, you just can't always choose not to die.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Sad that everything I've come to know and love is only temporary... it feels weird to think that I exist at all but even more weird to think that I'm going to die one day and so is everyone else. One day, the world will be completely different; no one I've loved will be here. Everything I've done will have been worthless in the grand scheme of things, but it means something to me now. If I can make my little corner of the world better, enjoy my simple pleasures, and make people a little happier, I'll have lived to the fullest. I don't fear death itself; I just fear the end of what I love. However, I find solace in the fact that I'll be living on in what I love... I plan on being cremated and spread in nature. I fear being trapped in a casket. The way I think of it... I have to let go of my attachment to my identity, because... well, I read something that made sense. I'm nothing but the universe expressing itself as me for a short while. I'll be something else later. My identity as I know it isn't real. I am nothing but the universe and always will be. Always will be so that means there won't really be an end, and that's comforting.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> I can not fear death. How can I be afraid of something that I do not know? Fearing the unknown is impossible. You are not afraid of death, you are afraid of the things that are related to death. You might be afraid that you are in pain when you are dying and so you fear pain, you might be afraid that you haven't done your best enough as a parent, you might be afraid that there might not be an afterlife so afterlife is in relation to life and so you fear life. As you can see, death is always in relation to the known and it is the known that you are afraid of. So when you say that you fear death, you are actually saying that you fear life.


Actually, I find it quite easy to fear the unknown for the sole fact that it is unknown. Si-dom thing?

For example, I have a lot of hospital experiences, and even if something is painful, if I've had it done before, I usually don't fear it at all... but if I have to get something done that I've never done, it usually freaks me out, unless it seems easy. If I know what I'm about to go through, I can prepare my mindset accordingly.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Cassieopeia said:


> Actually, I find it quite easy to fear the unknown for the sole fact that it is unknown. Si-dom thing?
> 
> For example, I have a lot of hospital experiences, and even if something is painful, if I've had it done before, I usually don't fear it at all... but if I have to get something done that I've never done, it usually freaks me out, unless it seems easy. If I know what I'm about to go through, I can prepare my mindset accordingly.


You fear pain in this case or *your association with pain or your first association with your first surgery when you feared pain*. Maybe you are scared that you are going to die. And then is related to the known as I pointed out. That is something you know. You don't know what is going to happen perhaps: will I be in pain or not, but that is a whole different story.

I bet that if you really give this some thought, that you know where your fears are coming from in this case. I can't answer this for you though because I don't know how you experience these things. You can't fear something that doesn't exist. It's always connected/associated to something. Find out what that something is.

Look ^ = Ti 

I think your Si-dom can be of great help here by the way and can certainly be a strength when one wants to overcome their fears. What I noticed by the way is that the ISFJ is no sissy. I dated one for 4 years although it was hard to guess what was really going in that head of hers. I think she wasn't telling me everything sometimes.


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

Man was not meant to be immortal. *He would go mad from the revelation.*


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> You fear pain in this case or *your association with pain or your first association with your first surgery when you feared pain*. Maybe you are scared that you are going to die. And then is related to the known as I pointed out. That is something you know. You don't know what is going to happen perhaps: will I be in pain or not, but that is a whole different story.
> 
> I bet that if you really give this some thought, that you know where your fears are coming from in this case. I can't answer this for you though because I don't know how you experience these things. You can't fear something that doesn't exist. It's always connected/associated to something. Find out what that something is.
> 
> ...


It's the case with anything that's unknown to me: if I don't know what I'm getting into, I have not ways to prepare myself, so I feel vulnerable. At the same time, being a 9, I like to feel content at any given moment, so I have ways of calming myself down (like seeing the good in the new), but it's hard when I know nothing about a situation. It's hard for me to leave everything I've known before, because my Si works by comparing shit to past experiences, so if I've never done it, I have nothing that says it's all gonna be okay... like, "This is what happened last time, so this is what you have to do now." However, when a past experience has proven itself to be really bad, I fear it even though I know what's gonna happen... like spinal surgeries, because I became paralyzed once and learned how to walk again. I would fear that because I do know what's possible. Other surgeries, even if they're painful, I know what I'm getting into, so I'm not scared at all. I keep having heart surgeries, and nothing bad has come from that. I know the risks, but I literally have not one bit of fear before the operations. I just... I feel lost and helpless if I don't know what something's like at all. Ah, it's hard to explain. I see what you mean, although I'm not so sure that's the case completely for me.

I appreciate that you can see the strength in us. Some people probably consider me weak because of my emotional sensitivity, but I can be strong as fuck in the face of adversity. It's nice when people see that.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Cassieopeia said:


> It's the case with anything that's unknown to me: if I don't know what I'm getting into, I have not ways to prepare myself, so I feel vulnerable. At the same time, being a 9, I like to feel content at any given moment, so I have ways of calming myself down (like seeing the good in the new), but it's hard when I know nothing about a situation. It's hard for me to leave everything I've known before, because my Si works by comparing shit to past experiences, so if I've never done it, I have nothing that says it's all gonna be okay... like, "This is what happened last time, so this is what you have to do now." However, when a past experience has proven itself to be really bad, I fear it even though I know what's gonna happen... like spinal surgeries, because I became paralyzed once and learned how to walk again. I would fear that because I do know what's possible. Other surgeries, even if they're painful, I know what I'm getting into, so I'm not scared at all. I keep having heart surgeries, and nothing bad has come from that. I know the risks, but I literally have not one bit of fear before the operations. I just... I feel lost and helpless if I don't know what something's like at all. Ah, it's hard to explain. I see what you mean, although I'm not so sure that's the case completely for me.
> 
> I appreciate that you can see the strength in us. Some people probably consider me weak because of my emotional sensitivity, but I can be strong as fuck in the face of adversity. It's nice when people see that.


I can only imagine how scary this must have been. I am lost for words. You don't need to explain yourself, it doesn't matter. It's fine.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> I can only imagine how scary this must have been. I am lost for words. You don't need to explain yourself, it doesn't matter. It's fine.


Aw, well, I didn't mean to make you feel bad. >.< It's just a complicated situation that most people would have trouble imagining without having been there, but I feel that different Enneagram and Myers-Briggs types would perceive and deal with it differently.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Cassieopeia said:


> Aw, well, I didn't mean to make you feel bad. >.< It's just a complicated situation that most people would have trouble imagining without having been there, but I feel that different Enneagram and Myers-Briggs types would perceive and deal with it differently.


Oh no, you didn't make me feel bad at all. I just felt small all of a sudden. That's a compliment. I simply couldn't find the right words to express my emotions. Sometimes it's just best not to speak.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> Oh no, you didn't make me feel bad at all. I just felt small all of a sudden. That's a compliment. I simply couldn't find the right words to express my emotions. Sometimes it's just best not to speak.


Thank you for listening


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Everybody who likes this thread needs to listen to this song!:






It does have religious implications, but those who aren't religious could think of the Angel of Death as just the personification of death, therefore everyone can relate to it. I personally love it.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I was so terrified of death in my early 20s (suddenly and unexpectedly after apparently believing I was immortal until I was approximately 21/22) that I developed an anxiety disorder, complete with panic attacks and agoraphobia.

My ESFJ ex helped me with it, because he had a similar relationship to death as me, in that he had lost someone very close to him in childhood, loved horror movies, and we both lost a late-term miscarriage/stillborn child together; he was like "I'm going to meet death head on, I'm going to walk up to it and do it, what the hell, meet it with strength." He also held me when I was panicking, as one of my primary fears was dying alone, so I was ok as long as he was holding me (one of my pet horrors was that I would die suddenly in a public place, like crossing an intersection as a pedestrian or somehow in a grocery store under florescent lights with commercials playing over the intercom and no friends around) ...oh yeah, and I think he basically told me, so if you die now, you're going to be one of those miserable shits who haunt places, is that what you really want, to be holding on to life so fiercely that you can't even move on into the great beyond? 

On the other hand, I think it just means I'll probably live a long time. I've heard of people beating illness, injury and old age through force of sheer will, and I think I'm one of those people. In fact I know I am. 

Um yeah, so I'm working on that now, diligently, with my yoga and other spiritual practices. It's interesting that in embracing death you can embrace life more. It's kind of like going back to being the immortal teenager I thought I once was, except with more sense of intention and less irresponsible craziness.

I think it's why I think my memories are so precious and I don't want to lose the past. I want to remain this conscious entity, even if my body dies, I want to take who I was with me into the next life, and not lose the sense of Who I Am. I don't know if that's Fi or what, that real terror of wanting to hang on to my mental individuality. I actually wonder if that ego-attachment actually creates further trials in future lives.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

kaleidoscope said:


> I'm not that afraid of death, I'm more like.. curious of what'll happen next. A little excited, too. I like the idea of this life being more of a warm up for whatever's next.
> 
> I'm more afraid of growing old, slowly losing my abilities until I'm crippled in a chair, barely able to interact with the environment around me, needing excruciating effort to get up and take a few steps. That terrifies me much more than death ever will.


I'm of the belief that that only happens to people who give up on life. My grandfather lived into his 80s and wasn't crippled in a chair, and I know a man right now in his 80s who on voting day drove around and urged strangers on the street to vote and gave them rides to the polling place. Know why he's so vigorous? The capacity of his mind. I think that's why we're friends, and why he took to me, and I to him; he's like having another grandfather, but it's also like we're the same in some way, I think we identify with each others force of will or something. I think he's an ESTP with highly developed Fe, like one of those people who really developed and balanced all four functions over the course of his lifetime. He is a raging extrovert, and in that we differ.

I've seen people in their 50s and 60s give up on life, and a woman in her 70s out-walk both of them, even after getting mugged at a bus stop. 

A lot of times the people who end up being invalids are there because the overall quality of their willpower and mind, I sincerely believe that, I've seen it in front of my face. 

I think it's why even though I'm in my early 30s a lot of people think I'm still in my twenties, I've even had people IRL think I'm in my early to mid twenties, not even my late 20s. I look and act that much younger in some ways, despite the crochety forcefulness of will that I've developed with age (I was much less confident and "let me tell you about that, son" ten years ago).


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I'm of the belief that that only happens to people who give up on life. My grandfather lived into his 80s and wasn't crippled in a chair, and I know a man right now in his 80s who on voting day drove around and urged strangers on the street to vote and gave them rides to the polling place. Know why he's so vigorous? The capacity of his mind. I think that's why we're friends, and why he took to me, and I to him; he's like having another grandfather, but it's also like we're the same in some way, I think we identify with each others force of will or something. I think he's an ESTP with highly developed Fe, like one of those people who really developed and balanced all four functions over the course of his lifetime. He is a raging extrovert, and in that we differ.
> 
> I've seen people in their 50s and 60s give up on life, and a woman in her 70s out-walk both of them, even after getting mugged at a bus stop.
> 
> ...


That guy sounds so positive. I love it. I kind of have a fear of getting old and giving up since I'll know that my life is ending sooner, but I know I'll always want to enjoy my time. I fear that since my health problems make me much, much less active than other teenagers, I'll be much more limited in old age, but I think I'll try not to lose my willpower and just continue to go on walks or something. I can see that people lose their physical and mental health when they become sedentary. Even if I won't be able to handle physical action, I know I'll always be exercising my mind. My great-grandma sat in front of a tv all the time or just outside thinking, and she eventually lost her mind (developed Alzheimer's). When my grandma gets _really_ stressed (she happens to be a 6), I can see her turning into her mom, like... she turns crazy and has no idea what's going on. It only happens like a couple times a year now, but I feel like it might increase as she gets older. She still works, but when she gets home, she either does nothing but watch tv or sit in a chair and think. I guess thinking can be good, but I worry for what will happen to her in the future... and then my mom... and then me. I've learned that I can't give up on life. They have courses at colleges for old people... I wanna be a doctor, but when I'm retired, I'm almost certain I'm still gonna be educating myself... maybe traveling. We can't just quit! I'd rather die.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Cassieopeia said:


> That guy sounds so positive. I love it. I kind of have a fear of getting old and giving up since I'll know that my life is ending sooner, but I know I'll always want to enjoy my time. I fear that since my health problems make me much, much less active than other teenagers, I'll be much more limited in old age, but I think I'll try not to lose my willpower and just continue to go on walks or something. I can see that people lose their physical and mental health when they become sedentary. Even if I won't be able to handle physical action, I know I'll always be exercising my mind. My great-grandma sat in front of a tv all the time or just outside thinking, and she eventually lost her mind (developed Alzheimer's). When my grandma gets _really_ stressed (she happens to be a 6), I can see her turning into her mom, like... she turns crazy and has no idea what's going on. It only happens like a couple times a year now, but I feel like it might increase as she gets older. She still works, but when she gets home, she either does nothing but watch tv or sit in a chair and think. I guess thinking can be good, but I worry for what will happen to her in the future... and then my mom... and then me. I've learned that I can't give up on life. They have courses at colleges for old people... I wanna be a doctor, but when I'm retired, I'm almost certain I'm still gonna be educating myself... maybe traveling. We can't just quit! I'd rather die.


You are a really inspiring person. I read about your health problems in other posts, but your attitude is so great. Good for you, and thank you for sharing this.

Yeah, I do think that people who stop learning, or at least stop experiencing new things or stop meeting new people, are more likely to develop Alzheimer's. I think there are a variety of ways to keep the brain stimulated, pending on what you prefer, but if you just watch tv all the time and otherwise just stare at the same environment all the time, then you're at risk as you age.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

fourtines said:


> You are a really inspiring person. I read about your health problems in other posts, but your attitude is so great. Good for you, and thank you for sharing this.
> 
> Yeah, I do think that people who stop learning, or at least stop experiencing new things or stop meeting new people, are more likely to develop Alzheimer's. I think there are a variety of ways to keep the brain stimulated, pending on what you prefer, but if you just watch tv all the time and otherwise just stare at the same environment all the time, then you're at risk as you age.


Aw, thank you  that's exactly why I wanna be a doctor. I'm so used to hospital stuff, and it's saved my life quite a few times, so I wanna do the same for children in the future. I like that I'll be able to empathize with them completely because I've been there.

And I completely agree. I'm not sure if the brain is actually a muscle, but I'm sure it needs to be exercised like one to maintain its health.


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

I have mixed feelings about it. Having come so close to death, a part of me appreciates everyday I have been given. Then there is a part of me that is angry that I am the one who is here and my daughter is gone. My daughter should have outlived me. 

I don't fear death. But I spend a lot of time wondering what happens to us after death. And after my daughter died, I felt like I was losing my mind because I couldn't stop thinking about it.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

I have an interesting relationship with death. I always feel it's presence. For a long time I viewed it in a very nihilistic sense. I thought fuck it, we all die and no one knows when so I'm going to do whatever I want and not care. I was very self destructive and I welcomed death. I picked a fight with it and I did not care if I lived or died because on some level I still thought I could never die. 

Then I was in a serious accident when I was 20 and it hit me like a ton of bricks. The reality of death sank in and it gave new meaning to my life. It showed me that we really don't have a lot of time here, and that every action counts. You always think tomorrow will come, but for alot of people it never comes. You don't know when your time is up and all you really have for certain is today. Whatever you do, you need to make it count and live it to the fullest. That's the way I like to live.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Death freaks me out and I still can't pinpoint why. I'm not scared of being dead and I'm not really scared of the process of dying but I'm scared of death. Its so weird


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been fascinated by death for as long as I can remember. The idea that one second someone is here, and the next second they are gone - forever - is just crazy to me, and captivating in its implications.

I do believe in Heaven, and I do believe in an eternity spent with God, but I am at a loss as to what that looks like. In the _Narnia_ books by CS Lewis and in _Peace Like a River_ by Leif Enger (and probably a lot of other literature that I'm missing) Heaven is described as being somewhere where everything is more real than it is here. More alive. Like this earth and this life are just a shadow of reality, which is this eternity and this Heaven. I think that's the loveliest way I've ever seen Heaven depicted, and I like to hope that it's true.

I'm not scared of dying at all, but I'm certainly not hoping to die anytime soon. If it happens, it happens, but I'm enjoying life and would love to see where the next 60 years or so take me.


----------

